# New (to us) Shampoo review



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

By chance I saw a new shampoo here (at the same store I buy our Acana) so I bought it just to change. It's called Aroma Paws and is a chemical-free, paraben-free, eco-friendly shampoo made in the US. I'm not sure if this is a new product there or not.

LUXURY DOG SHAMPOO & CONDITIONER IN ONE BY AROMA PAWS: CHEMICAL FREE GROOMING PRODUCTS FOR YOUR DOG

They have different scents (using essential oils) and after smelling all the bottles at least 3x, I finally choose the honeysuckle/jasmin scent. Some of them were a little too perfumey for me but the this was okay (I also liked the pink grapefruit). They have a fragrance free one too. the bottle says 'shampoo/conditioner' in one..but I did use our usual Plush Puppy conditioner afterward.

So we used it today, having dilitued it..and I have to say I like it. Bisou is very soft, silky and clean (which I guess she should be clean after a bath). As I used conditioner after the shampoo, really she only smells like the conditioner. 

Bisou is in her summer cut on her body so the only long hair is on her tail/ears/face..all of which are very silky but I'd just thought I'd mention that because perhaps it would be different if she had long hair all over?

So I'm just giving a mini-review on it as we liked it. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks good! If it didn't have oatmeal in it, I'd give it a try. Sigh.

(I've just recently had to start using my own shampoo and conditioner on Nikki as her regular shampoo contains oatmeal, too. I'm gluten intolerant and cannot have gluten grains it anywhere near me)


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Andrea, that shampoo looks really good!! I'm glad Bisou turned out so soft and silky!! I love the scent of honeysuckle and jasmin too!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Andrea! If it's good for Bisou it's good for Suri and Romo. I like the fact there is an unscented one too. This makes shopping so much easier!:Happy_Dance:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad you like the shampoo......love honeysuckle/jasmine too!!! In fact, my honesuckle has started blooming on the stone wall out back and you can smell it all over the back yard!! Back to that beautiful Bisou, I am so glad you found something that you like and it has very little chemicals in to. That is a big plus!!! We need to see some pics of her Andrea!!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Dianne..I want to come live in your garden!! (well, Bisou and I, both!)..it sounds like heaven.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for the review  glad that it worked out good for the lil princess. Any idea when will see some updated pictures of this pretty girl?

hugs
Kat


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Nevr heard of the stuff, but it sounds really unique.  Thanks so much for reviewing it in case we find some here!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I googled the company, it was founded in 2008..and I'm sure you can find it somewhere in the US (probably not at Petsmart/Petco type places) as it's a US company. It was a total fluke that I found it here as it was imported from the US by only one local store.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Reviving a really old thread. Anyone else try this shampoo in these last 3 years? 

We are gonna run out of Pure Paws soon and I have been looking at this brand. Would love to hear reviews from you guys, good and bad.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am using it. I buy it online. I also use the Organic Face, Coat & Paw Wash. Use this only for the face because it would be kind of expensive to use it on the paws too.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> I am using it. I buy it online. I also use the Organic Face, Coat & Paw Wash. Use this only for the face because it would be kind of expensive to use it on the paws too.


Do you use a separate conditioner?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I love honeysuckle! I will have to try it when I run out of the Tropiclean I just bought. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

eiksaa said:


> Do you use a separate conditioner?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No I don't use a separate conditioner. I have used the Vanilla Bean, lemongrass, pink grapefruit & rose. I also bought the pomegranate, cucumber extract, lemongrass & peppermint. Have not tried this one yet. I like the Deodorizing Dog Coat Spray (mandarin, green tea extract & ginger root) too, but use it sparingly, kind of expensive for a 4 oz spray bottle. I know they have also a flea/tick repellent for those who are interested.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I will have to look into this


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Interesting!!!!!!*
*There is just way to much to pick from. Yikes!!!!!!!!!!*
*Glad you found a product you like and works well.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> No I don't use a separate conditioner. I have used the Vanilla Bean, lemongrass, pink grapefruit & rose. I also bought the pomegranate, cucumber extract, lemongrass & peppermint. Have not tried this one yet. I like the Deodorizing Dog Coat Spray (mandarin, green tea extract & ginger root) too, but use it sparingly, kind of expensive for a 4 oz spray bottle. I know they have also a flea/tick repellent for those who are interested.


Yeah, they have so many choices. I might try the coconut one. I love coconut smell. Thanks for sharing your experience. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Just wanted to report back to say we love this shampoo. We used it on Saturday and he smells good, feels soft and very fluffy. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

